# World Naked Bike ride



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2013)

http://www.riverfronttimes.com/slideshow/best-of-world-naked-bike-ride-nsfw-39717045/ I like to watch thes
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





e people,


----------



## Rambo (Jun 13, 2013)

A few nice lookin bikes there


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2013)

Rambo said:


> A few nice lookin bikes there



Up I totally agree, great site for the eyes.


----------



## wtcobb (Jun 13, 2013)

And bring on the biking pick-up lines.

"Can you help me grease my crankshaft?"


----------



## bigbog (Jun 14, 2013)

Scotty!.....thanks, your post just woke me up.........


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 14, 2013)

bigbog said:


> Scotty!.....thanks, your post just woke me up.........



No problem, happy that I woke you up.


----------

